# Tortoise Sneezed Help!



## rexor65 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi I went in to check on little ironhyde today and he sneezed or at least it looked like a sneeze. He did it two more times but that was it. I haven't seen him do this before and I had a friend who's baby leopard tortoise recently passed a week and a half after he noticed him sneezing. I'm not sure how he could have gotten respiratory disease cause the temp never drops below like 75 or 80 and thats only at night. Should I take him to see a vet? Also I know there is thread for vets but can anyone recommend one in Phoenix, AZ. Oh and my tortoise never came in contact with the other guy's tortoise so there wouldn't have been any spreading.


----------



## rexor65 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi I went in to check on little ironhyde, my 9 month old sulcata, today and he sneezed or at least it looked like a sneeze. He did it two more times but that was it. I haven't seen him do this before and I had a friend who's baby leopard tortoise recently passed a week and a half after he noticed him sneezing. I'm not sure how he could have gotten respiratory disease cause the temp never drops below like 75 or 80 and thats only at night. Should I take him to see a vet? Also I know there is thread for vets but can anyone recommend one in Phoenix, AZ. Oh and my tortoise never came in contact with the other guy's tortoise so there wouldn't have been any spreading.

Read more: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Tortoise-Sneezed-Help#ixzz1myoZksrx[hr]
oh I also must add that besides the sneeze, he still really active and eating. So not sluggish at all or sickly looking.[/b]


----------



## knight_visionn (Feb 20, 2012)

If it was only that one isolated incident, you have nothing to worry about. However, if it comes back and persists, you should take him to see a vet.


----------



## ascott (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree....sneezing from time to time is not a freak out alone  If all else is good, then I would not be so worried about a sneeze from time to time...


----------



## Laura (Feb 20, 2012)

is he eating ok? hydrated? then dont worry... just watch....


----------



## tortuga_please (Feb 20, 2012)

As long as it doesn't keep happening and he's not lethargic you're fine


----------



## cemmons12 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah my Cooper sneezes from time to time, but I don't worry as long as he doesn't have a runny nose to go with it.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 21, 2012)

A sneeze from time to time is nothing to worry about. Like in iguanas they often sneeze to get rid of excess salt. In this case it most likely was a one time thing, if he starts sneezing more, then you can be concerned but for now I wouldn't worry.


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't think you have anything to worry about. Just make sure if it starts to happen on a more frequent basis to then take it to a vet. I will hear mine do it every once in a while but not very often...


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Matt:

I had to laugh, I'm sorry! I know its not funny to you, and is probably pretty scary because your friend just lost a baby, but a sneeze? If you had a human baby and it sneezed would it cause you so much worry?

By all means, if you think there's something wrong, take him to a vet. But if the tortoise is still eating and walking around, has clear, bright eyes and no nasal discharge, then its probably just a sneeze.


----------



## TortoiseGurl (Feb 21, 2012)

My tortoise sneezed twice like three years ago, and nothing bad happened around that time  Don't worry! It was probably coincidence.


----------



## rexor65 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey thanks everyone! Haven't heard him sneeze since and he is still as active as ever so I'm gonna assume it was a random thing.


----------

